# Bridge camera under INR 10K



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!

i need to move up from digicam & really like the feel of a bridge camera (having used lumix DMZ FZ-28 earlier). am getting a used Nikon Coolpix P90 for ~9k in a deal. just want to know if its a good deal for it, & whether there's any worthy contender to it in this budget. i need to buy the camera before 15th feb.

thanks in advance!


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

The only cam worth mentioning is this: Canon PowerShot SX160 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com

But don't expect miracles.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

not in the same league, but how's canon EOS 1000D for 10k?


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> not in the same league, but how's canon EOS 1000D for 10k?


With lens? Good, without it I think not, you'd have to spend a lot getting lenses and frankly its a really old model to be spending so much for. I mean its so old it doesn't even support ISO3200, shame for a DSLR.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks! but i have discarded the choice for 1000D now. reason being it would be too cumbersome for me to carry it (or any dSLR) on treks.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks! but i have discarded the choice for 1000D now. reason being it would be too cumbersome for me to carry it (or any dSLR) on treks.


Yes, do one thing, search local camera shops for FZ150, if you can snag it at 20k it will tramp any cam below it, I got mine for 22k last year, the best camera to carry around for treks.

If you are fixed @ 10k then SX160 is what you should go for, I think you are going for trek on a mountain, then you need atleast 10x+zoom.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

If you emphasis more on form factor, you have very few choices here.

H100
WB100
LZ20
S2980

First three models are new, released in the last quarter of 2012. No idea about their performances and no reviews either. But seems to be they are selling a lot of units. And not many reviews for S2980. So better increase your budget and get a nice bridge camera or relax the form factor and get a decent compact. BTB, how much was it (FZ28) when you bought it??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, do one thing, search local camera shops for FZ150, if you can snag it at 20k it will tramp any cam below it, I got mine for 22k last year, the best camera to carry around for treks.
> 
> If you are fixed @ 10k then SX160 is what you should go for, I think you are going for trek on a mountain, then you need atleast 10x+zoom.



yes now i remember you had posted about your FZ150 in the 'latest purchases' thread. the lumix series is a nice one, but very sadly, i currently can't afford to spend much. 
well, i have posted a WTB thread for SX10 IS & SX1 IS for the time-being and will wait for replies. SX160, mmmm, great cam, but am fixed on bridge


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes now i remember you had posted about your FZ150 in the 'latest purchases' thread. the lumix series is a nice one, but very sadly, i currently can't afford to spend much.
> well, i have posted a WTB thread for SX10 IS & SX1 IS for the time-being and will wait for replies. SX160, mmmm, great cam, but am fixed on bridge


See if you can get a second hand FZ150, for example a few shots taken by my FZ150: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-233.html#post1825617

A bridge has no equal, the ability to switch from 55 to 600 in 2 secs while taking great shots is something even DSLR's can't manage.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

And there are L series from Nikon, but still NO. Are you looking for used compact??? I am not sure, but better buy new one...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> If you emphasis more on form factor, you have very few choices here.
> 
> H100
> WB100
> ...



read a review for S2980. not quite impressed. i think i'll make a list like:

1. SX10 IS / SX1 IS
2. P90
3. if all else fails, then taking a drastic step, probably FZ150 then.

i had got the FZ28 for ~9-10k.



tkin said:


> See if you can get a second hand FZ150, for example a few shots taken by my FZ150: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-233.html#post1825617
> 
> A bridge has no equal, the ability to switch from 55 to 600 in 2 secs while taking great shots is something even DSLR's can't manage.



yes. will look for FZ150 in a seconds deal


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

10k??? That's a nice deal. Was that a new one?

Why a 5 year old compact??? I am afraid, it's not worth it...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> 10k??? That's a nice deal. Was that a new one?
> 
> Why a 5 year old compact??? I am afraid, it's not worth it...



it was not a new one, but in great condition and still going good.

sorry, i didn't get what you are referring to by your 2nd line.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

I meant, why you wanna buy a camera which was announced 5yr ago and that too a compact (fixed lens small sensor camera).


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

i basically aim for a budget-purchase, with specific requirements, and cameras falling under such those brackets can be had only in seconds deals as of now, being performers from time gone by.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2013)

could someone pls tell me which of the cameras is better - P90 or finepix S3300?!


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

You have been using FZ series bridge. Better look for one from FZ series... like FZ35, FZ100, FZ40, FZ47. Anything after these would cost more than your budget. If not from Canon you have SX1, SX10, SX20, SX30.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, from one review I read FZ28 is better than P90, and haven't heard great stuff about S3300 either, just stick with FZ28, or upgrade budget, or get a normal superzoom like SX160.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel you should check out sx 160 or older model sx150 if there is not much improvement. In mumbai sx150 retails for 8k. 

Around 12k panasonic lz20 would be best bet.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2013)

nac said:


> You have been using FZ series bridge. Better look for one from FZ series... like FZ35, FZ100, FZ40, FZ47. Anything after these would cost more than your budget. If not from Canon you have SX1, SX10, SX20, SX30.



i wouldn't have even thought of getting a camera had i been in possession of the FZ28. it had been taken away by my brother a long time back 
i am already looking forward to offers for the SX10 IS. will include some from FZ series as well now (perhaps 30 or 50).



tkin said:


> Well, from one review I read FZ28 is better than P90, and haven't heard great stuff about S3300 either, just stick with FZ28, or upgrade budget, or get a normal superzoom like SX160.



yes, even i read that. and for S3300, i read that some finepix cameras are great for macro shots, but i don't know if S3300 is one of them. FZ28 is being used by my brother, otherwise there wouldn't have been any issue. aur budget ke to kya kehne! 



sandynator said:


> I feel you should check out sx 160 or older model sx150 if there is not much improvement. In mumbai sx150 retails for 8k.
> 
> Around 12k panasonic lz20 would be best bet.



thanks for the suggestions sandy! but i have a few 'nakhrey' - need one with a VF, should preferably have a swivel-screen, etc., etc.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

FZ30/50 are tooooooo old, older than FZ28. Don't go older than FZ35...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2013)

nac said:


> FZ30/50 are tooooooo old, older than FZ28. Don't go older than FZ35...



oh ok! i was going by the numbers. but anyway, i think in lumix series, i would want FZ50. *and have took out the finepix S3300 from the list now after some more reading up*. now, would concentrate more on canon cameras (due to CHDK support ) + lumix FZ50 + P90 as it is.

i have got an offer for canon S5I S. i will wait some more time for an offer for SX10 IS though. as a last resort, even S5 IS would suffice for me, as a learner's camera. what do you say?


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

The models I suggested are released in 2008/09 or after... S5 is predecessor of SX1, which was a feature rich bridge cam at that time was selling at GBP400. It does support RAW, full HD, CMOS sensor etc... 
Here is an ad for SX1 

I don't know whether the offer is still open.

For learning any camera with manual controls is fine and good.


GhorMaanas said:


> what do you say?


I would prefer a old dslr with kit lens or 50mm for learning.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks a lot for that link! i'll check if its still available.

and i had checked an offer of EOS 1000D with 18-55mm kit lens for 14k, but then the seller prompted me to ask a few questions to myself (like whether am ready to move around with atleast a few lenses, the bulky camera, etc.) & upon some self-inquiring, the quick answer was "no!"  (i trek quite a lot & carrying a bulky dSLR on such ventures is not an attractive proposition to me. for photography hikes it's another matter).

got an offer for SX10 IS near my home....now waiting for the SX1 IS owner's reply.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2013)

hello everyone!

for the bridge camera, am almost done on 2, namely Nikon S5 IS & Nikon P90. its due to my limitation of being able to pay only through EMI currently (via ebay) that i am opting one of these 2, otherwise i had got some good offers for cameras like Sony HX100V, Canon SX10 IS, Canon SX30 IS, & Nikon P510, but none of the sellers were/are willing to list their cameras on ebay for EMI payment, hence my choices, but am not too disheartened 

okay, so i also need one compact P&S camera for shoot-and-tuck-it-in kind of photography. it SHOULD have a viewfinder (generally they come with optical ones, which is good), and i have finalised these:

1. canon A1200 / A1400
2. nikon P5100

am getting the A1200 new for ~4k, and old for 2.5k, whereas the A1400 being newly launched, retails for ~6k. 

a used nikon P5100 is for 10k (3-yrs old). i suspect its a good price for it & i guess i should negotiate for lower.

could anyone please suggest me which compact to buy from these? and if the P5100, what price should i quite for it from my side? the seller is ready to list it on ebay too for EMI payment. 

thanks!


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2013)

Every time I see your post, I am just wondering.. "why would anyone wanted to buy a near dead compact camera" (no offense man) even after you explained "WHY" 

If you are getting nice offer for HX100, better take it... It's worthier than S5/P90. Just talk to the seller about paying in 3 installments or you wait for 3 months and save that money to get it (of course he has to hold it till then)

Even last year's A1300 wasn't released in India. A1400 just announced, it will take a month or so to launch. Where do you see the retail price? 

There is no comparison between A1200 vs P5100. One is just a basic compact and another one is a large sensor compact.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 28, 2013)

nac said:


> Every time I see your post, I am just wondering.. "why would anyone wanted to buy a near dead compact camera" (no offense man) even after you explained "WHY"
> 
> If you are getting nice offer for HX100, better take it... It's worthier than S5/P90. Just talk to the seller about paying in 3 installments or you wait for 3 months and save that money to get it (of course he has to hold it till then)
> 
> ...



thanks for the suggestions! i can understand your bewilderement, since, yes, its really amusing to see one to be going after the things of the past when new & better things can be had easily 
even 'tkin' above had expressed this, and to him as well did i 'explain' my predicament. 

i was also very much keen to buy the HX100 and was very excited, but upon calling up the seller, i recognised that he perhaps isn't net-savvy (you get to know that after talking to someone), and he needed "hard cash!" (in his own words), and am able to pay only through EMI. i could've asked him to list it on ebay & even assuming he could've somehow done that, i wouldn't have been able to pay him through EMI as for new sellers offering EMI as a payment option to buyers isn't possible unless they have 5 or more feedback. so there went 'the great HX100 dream'!

such was the case with almost all the quikr/olx sellers, maximum of them unwilling to list it on ebay (even though paying through EMI means the seller gets the full amount when the item is bought by a buyer, but for absolutely new or fresh sellers, EMI isn't a payment-offering option as i wrote above). 

so in the meanwhile, i had/have decided to stay with what's convenient for me, learn using the device, and when the skill & pocket permit, move up the rung.

and the A1200 vs P5100 conclusion you gave was helpful - thanks again! the larger sensor one would obviously give out a better IQ. one more thing - could you please tell me what should i tell him as my offer for that 3-yr old P5100?! he had told me 10k for that.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone!

after buying a bridge camera in urgency, now i finally purchased a Canon RebelXS/EOS 1000D recently in a seconds-deal, and its a very well-maintained piece! glad to have it 

thank you everyone!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## nac (Mar 16, 2013)

Good decision. Happy clicking...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2013)

thank you very much!


----------

